# Is there any way I can keep my boobs this big after pregnancy?



## staceyful

I'm normally a 34C which I know is kind of big already but they don't seem that big, but I'm a 36DD now and feel a lot more confident with my body! Is there any way I can keep them this size after pregnancy?


----------



## Smudgelicious

Short of an actual enlargement surgically, maybe breast feeding ? Though they will eventually go down anyway...


----------



## Eleanor ace

Breast feed! They might stay large anyway, I am back to pre-pregnancy weight but my breasts went from 34E to 36G and have stayed that way :dohh:. They are growing again- by the time I'm done having children I won't be able to stand up without toppling over :haha:


----------



## seedee

breast feed forever! mine only stayed big as long as i was breastfeeding. they went back to their normal b cup afterwards. booo.


----------



## Mummy May

Boob Job! lol! xx


----------



## dan-o

Breast feed, they will stay bigger for the duration and may even stay a bit bigger after, mine did!


----------



## Amy_T

Mine stayed bigger (not much as only an A cup anyway but any increase was welcome!) whilst breastfeeding but went back to normal after that, sorry!


----------



## mimi1979

Yay for boobies!!! :yipee:. I've only increased a cup size (from 34B to 34C), but I would love for them to stay this way as well. Like everyone else said, breast feeding is the golden ticket! Unfortunately, once you stop they usually go back to normal. Some people are lucky though and stay bigger. Hopefully, we will be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I think the only way they'll stay big after pregnancy is if you choose to breastfeed but I would think that once you stop breastfeeding your boobs will return to their pre-pregnancy size.

Plastic surgery is another option.


----------



## Dibbles

Watching this thread 0.0


----------



## zombiedaisy

My sister was very flat chested, had kids, breastfed, and her boobs never shrunk back down. Shes now easily a DD.


----------



## EverythingXd

I breastfed for ages (16 months in total) but mine deflated when I stopped... boo! If anything they were smaller than when I started, but I did go down past pre-pregnancy weight before getting pregnant again. Maybe the key is to keep a little of the pregnancy weight?


----------



## Here_we_go

Mine didn't get big until about the last month of pregnancy and then grew even larger when I started breastfeeding. They stayed big until I stopped nursing and went back to normal. 

I've heard of some women's boobs staying big afterwards but most go back to normal. A few women say their boobs went smaller than they were originally :shrug:


----------



## jensha

There is no magic trick. Your boobs are gonna do want they want to do. Breastfeeding will keep them big for a while but as soon as you stop, they might shrink again (and yes, they sag as well :( )


----------

